# Ed's Arrow Shaft Call



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

This is one nifty little call. Everyone should have one of these. I finally got mine from SG on Saturday. Been practicing with it this week. I'm amazed how many sounds can be made from this little call. Birds, rabbit and even some that I think would lure raccoons from the den. I may be going out tomorrow, if I do I'm going to give this little jewel a field test. I already know it drives the birds at my feeder bonkers. Thanks again Ed for such a nifty addition to my pack.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

They are very cool. I got 2 of them and 3 of his wood keychain calls for myself and for Christmas gifts. I think I drove my wife and dogs mad playing with them for the next few days after I got them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear you guys like them !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

what no pic of it?

gotta say with no pic i dont believe they exist lol

now being a bowhunter,like i am, this has me intrigued


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Gotta have a pic of these calls!!!!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

here is a pic of some of my keychain calls:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, i like the looks of them arrow shaft calls.
I am now a believer.you know i like the other ones already.
I put my little wooden key chain call on the zipper pull of my winter camo coat.
So i need to ask,how much for the arrow shaft ones?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

$7 ea shipped or 5 or more at $5.50 ea shipped


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Here are the ones I got.


----------

